# Hi there!



## Mikaila Hudson (Jun 7, 2014)

I am a New Zealander, currently living on a small island called Tubuai  in French Polynesia. One of the activities I've allowed plenty of time  for here is reading a good book in the shade of a tree. My favorite book  is _Up From Slavery_. My favorite childhood books were _The Hobbit_ and _The  Bartimaeus Trilogy_. I still go back to them every now-and-again.

I work as a freelance proofreader and am in the process of expanding my résumé to include proofreading fiction. I am willing to proofread a chapter of anything you are writing, free of charge. Ideally the materials will be between ten and thirty pages. I will use Microsoft Word's _Track Changes_ feature so that you can see any alterations I make. All I ask in return is for you to allow me to add your name and the title of your work to my résumé.

I look forward to reading some of the writing on this site!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to WF!!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, a proofreader! Always good to have people who have a passion for editing, especially for critiques.

Writing Forums: Like New Zealand, but without the beautiful views. Or the land. Okay, it's not really like New Zealand, that was a lie.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Mikaila, I admire proof readers and those very good at edit and critique. My critical eye seems to be blind. O I'm sure our writers here will take you up on the offer. New Zealand, I have heard, is like heaven on earth. I will google your island to see more. Very happy you joined, enjoy!


----------



## Freezeblink (Jun 8, 2014)

I took a technical editing class my last semester of college not so long ago, and now I have all but the highest respect for those that manage to do that for a living. I still don't think I have all the rules for commas down either.

That said, welcome and I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to WF!


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello and welcome. That's a nice offer to have put up. Critiquing is really tough, so I respect those who can do it well.


----------



## Quilly (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, how awesome. I'm hoping to work as a freelancer myself someday, so it's great to see someone else doing it. That's a really good offer and a great way to expand your résumé. I wish you all the luck in the world. I'm new here too, but it looks like there are a lot of writers here who will be interested in taking you up on your offer.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Mikaila, welcome to the site.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Always need for a PR around here.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 9, 2014)

I was a professional copyeditor for three years, but unfortunately not on a Polynesian island. It was a musty old apartment building converted to offices, between the projects and the homeless shelter. Not a coconut tree in sight, and certainly no ocean.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or problems.


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

well, welcome to the forum!  I hope to see much of you on the boards.  There are plenty of people around who need a proofreader, I know I certainly do.   Hope to see your writing as well.  Again, welcome!!


----------



## Mikaila Hudson (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for all the replies! I am already enjoying myself on this forum.


----------



## prncssva (Jun 10, 2014)

*Welcome aboard!*

I know you are like where is her avatar  unfortunately I have to do more posts until I get one. Well I see that you are a proofreader. I have wrote one book almost done and another one that I just started I am into self help material, although I do have a passionate for cartoons as well. I hope you enjoy the site and maybe I will have a profile picture soon lol


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy poop, do I need a you to read my stuff. I'd sooner qualify as a dancing bear than a proofreader. My skills lie more in the revisionist areas, you know? We can trade there if you'd like.

I know that plenty of people out there would welcome your services, so just poke around the Prose Writer's Workshop for a bit, maybe?

Also, how do I get to a Polynesian Island? I'm going to make my own stay there.

Any questions? Just ask. If you've got original material, post it after qualifying. See you around and welcome!

Toodles,
thepancreas


----------



## baliboy57 (Jun 10, 2014)

kiaora makaila i to a kiwi living on the island of bali indonesia living the dream as they say i will have need of your services soon and you being a kiwi will understand the story line so please send me your email for further contact


----------



## G. L. Argain (Jun 10, 2014)

Ten minutes in on this site, and I've already found someone who proofreads in general! I think I'm going to like this site...
On another note, I can guess you've gotten a few requests already, but my book could use some reviewing.:wink:


----------



## baliboy57 (Jun 11, 2014)

KIAORA mikaila where and how can i send you my book to proof read thank you


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 12, 2014)

We need someone to vote on a theme for the new Colors of Fiction Competition to break the tie! Mikaila, I think you might be the right person for this here job.


----------



## Mikaila Hudson (Jun 14, 2014)

Ooooh!!! I hope I'm not too late! Where do I look to vote?


----------

